# Tobacco Concentrates



## RezaD (4/4/14)

So... who has tried imported tobacco flavours like Flavour Art etc? 

So what brands and flavours have you tried and were they any good? The closest to real tobacco that I have tried (limited to Liqua) is their cuban cigar.....

Have been mixing up concoctions but no matter how good I always miss that "tobacco" component. Eish...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Heather's Heavenly Vapes. Best Net tobacco juices I've tried. 
http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW (4/4/14)

Mellow gold - nicvape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Flavour concentrates I have tried quite a few in DIY, but none even comes close to the commercial juices from Heathers Heavenly Vapes. One of the reasons I gave up on DIY. @CraftyZA is probably the best qualified to answer you on concentrates - he has done quite a lot or work.


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

The hangsen and FA concentrates i got from Matthee i mix and match to about 15% total.

The best advice is to start with 5ml batches, an record everything.
Start at 10% then go up or down from there.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

A mate of mine is playing with mixing his own juices. Anyone recommend a source of nicotine?


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A mate of mine is playing with mixing his own juices. Anyone recommend a source of nicotine?


I imported some 100mg. 60ml of 100mg goes a looong way!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I imported some 100mg. 60ml of 100mg goes a looong way!



Recommendation on a source please @CraftyZA? Website? Thanks!


----------



## RezaD (5/4/14)

@Rob sure CraftyZA ua going to say myfreedomsmokes.com

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

Stormy vapour had some cheapish nic, but due to the danger they opted to remove 100mg from their line up.
You can still try wizzard labs, and health cabin


----------



## RezaD (5/4/14)

@CraftyZA was not referring to mixing percentages. I was specifically referring to how good the actual flavour concentrates are esp the tobacco and variations like RY4 etc.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Stormy vapour had some cheapish nic, but due to the danger they opted to remove 100mg from their line up.
> You can still try wizzard labs, and health cabin



Thanks @CraftyZA


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

FA is better than hangsen, overall. However, i'm a huge fan of both the ry1 and ry4 from hangsen.
When i make my own xx4 i use hangsen as the flavour base, then add a bit black fire from FA, and a touch of my own net. This is currently my ultimate vape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

RezaD said:


> @Rob sure CraftyZA ua going to say myfreedomsmokes.com



Thanks @RezaD


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

Rtvapes


----------



## ShaneW (5/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> FA is better than hangsen, overall. However, i'm a huge fan of both the ry1 and ry4 from hangsen.
> When i make my own xx4 i use hangsen as the flavour base, then add a bit black fire from FA, and a touch of my own net. This is currently my ultimate vape.



FA ?


----------



## CraftyZA (5/4/14)

Flavor Art


----------



## ShaneW (5/4/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Flavor Art



Thanks!


----------



## CraftyZA (7/4/14)

The link for that nic was: 
http://stormysvaporcellar.com/oc_1/index.php?route=product/category&path=78_84

Last time I bought from them there was no issues with customs.
48mg is all they have now. No more 100mg

Wizard Labs only ship to the US it would seem, and health cabin i think only goes as high as 36mg.
There is a couple of other other solutions. When I know more, I will post here.


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

www.rtsvapes.com. They do 100 mg and customs friendly - ask them in the notes as you check out.


----------



## RezaD (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> www.rtsvapes.com. They do 100 mg and customs friendly - ask them in the notes as you check out.



Ok so I put together a "feeler" order of 250ml 100mg nic and a couple of flavours which came to $67.50. When I checked out they added $66.45 in shipping!!!! A lot of outlay upfront!


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Ok so I put together a "feeler" order of 250ml 100mg nic and a couple of flavours which came to $67.50. When I checked out they added $66.45 in shipping!!!! A lot of outlay upfront!


That is for sure, but 250 ml of 100 mg Nic goes a long way. I never add to the order for nic, for you then run a greater risk of Customs asking for documentation.


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

@Matthee - understood. The whole DIY exercise for me is geared towards finding or rather creating that missing tobacco ADV. So far my other experiments have been surprisingly succsessful (nothing like chain vaping something because it is what you are looking for and you made it)

I have realised that I enjoy complex juices way more than single flavours and that means lots of experiments and lots of school fees. The first bottle of nic I got from VM was up in a flash.

So while I wait for Benji to bring out his natural tobacco concentrates I might as well find out what tobacco flavours I enjoy - unfortunately there are no good flavours available locally so when I browsed the rtsvapes site I just had to add a few flavours!!!!


What I will do is cut the nic quantity to 120ml which will still allow a lot of experiments.


Which brings me to the next question - how different does juice taste with 0% nic???


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> www.rtsvapes.com. They do 100 mg and customs friendly - ask them in the notes as you check out.



OK................. so I got my finger on the trigger......120ml 100mg nic and 6 flavours............ANYONE of the seasoned importers got something to say before I pull the trigger and shoot through the door (do an Oscar?)




????


----------



## Zodiac (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> OK................. so I got my finger on the trigger......120ml 100mg nic and 6 flavours............ANYONE of the seasoned importers got something to say before I pull the trigger and shoot through the door (do an Oscar?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask @Tristan what happened to the nic he last ordered


----------



## CraftyZA (10/4/14)

120ml of 100mg will create 500ml nic @ 24mg. From 24 you can make juices that use a lot of flavour concentrate, then just fine tune with added pg or vg or both.


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

Seeing that the nic base is the most expensive component is it feasible to experiment with 0% nic and once one is happy with the flavour then recreate the mix with nic added?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> Ask @Tristan what happened to the nic he last ordered



So not advisable at all or does the quantity make a difference or as Matthee said not to add any flavours to the nic order?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (10/4/14)

Its always a risk @RezaD, this is a choice you have to make yourself, tata ma chance  ...but as @Matthee pointed out, your risks will be lower without the flavours


----------



## RezaD (10/4/14)

@Zodiac Thanks..........have to give it more thought.


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

My pleasure @RezaD, i didn't mean to discourage you, just wanted you to be prepared for what lies ahead so you can make an informed decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (15/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Heather's Heavenly Vapes. Best Net tobacco juices I've tried.
> http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/



Looking at it now, what have you tried, what did you like? (i realise you probably wouldn't have tried a lot, but...?) i suppose i want strong with aroma or taste like Texan if it's cig type aroma/taste, or the good old Rum&Maple.


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

Cat said:


> Looking at it now, what have you tried, what did you like? (i realise you probably wouldn't have tried a lot, but...?) i suppose i want strong with aroma or taste like Texan if it's cig type aroma/taste, or the good old Rum&Maple.


Check out our reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/page-60#post-51698
Also here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/heathers-heavenly-vapes/556491-reviews-hhv-tobaccos.html


----------

